# Yongnuo 622c



## soybeanpapi (Jun 4, 2014)

Good evening everyone! I am brand new to this site and I just have a quick question. I have a canon 5d mkiii with a 24-70mm f2.8ii. I am new to the concept of forums so please bare with me. I just purchased the yongnuo 622c flash transceiver and I was wondering if anyone has used it and give me any feedback on it. Also, I have 2 speedlites, but only one of them supports high speed sync so if i fire both of the speedlites at one time with a shutter speed of 250 and above, would I still get the curtain stuck into the picture. THank you for the help.


----------



## FEBS (Jun 4, 2014)

The YN622C is a great product for the price. I do use them for more then a year, and I never had any complaint there about. They are easy to use, and you can use your flash menu of the 5D3 itself as it fully integrates on this point.

Concerning your flash without HSS. Depending on the flash, it might even not go off, as HSS will normally flash a lot of small flashes very short after each other, so that your sensor sees the supplemental light during all positions of the curtain. I'm not convinced that a non HSS flash will go off, when he receives those pulses. If it would go off once, then of course you will see this in your picture. So do use this flash not as mail light but rather as fill light, but even then you could see it depending on the output level of the flash. I would advice not to use a non HSS flash con this combination.

Francois


----------



## soybeanpapi (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you Francois for the tip. I will take it into consideration and when the products get here I'll be sure to let you know how it goes. Thank you.


----------



## Besisika (Jun 4, 2014)

I own the YN622c and I agree with Francois that it is fantastic. I had a Pixel King before it and that one was very unreliable and failed after few photo sessions. I might have had bad units. 
The YNs on the other hand work nicely. What suprised me was that I put them on opposite sides of the room and they still get the ratio right even when the dancers moved onside to other on the floor.
HSS works fine as well. I am not sure if it is 200 or 250. I used it withYN 568 EX II as well as the Canon 480 EX II and works flawlesly at 160 (my standard). My manual flashes create banding starting at 250 and a total black above 640.
Creatively, when shooting perfomers from far away, I use an Einstein 640 as ambient light (fill light) -which doesn't do HSS in my case, and the 568 to be the main and rim light and I end up having the stand well lit, while the spectators underexposed due to the banding, but still seen (close to a silhouette - light from the speedlites); Shutter speed: 320.


----------

